# Seaview Piloting Station Pics?



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Does anyone have (or have access to) photos of the piloting station control panels? They're the one part of the interior I haven't been able to get good views of. 

I'm finishing up a little project that I'll be able to unveil shortly after my production kit arrives tomorrow. I'll post pictures as soon as I'm able to tape up the cabin - it should be available in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Do you have the DVDs? The color episodes feature excellent, sharp transfers--you should be able to find some decent views there.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, I do - that's where I've gotten the information of all the other stations. Unfortunately, people are always sitting at the controls blocking the view of the consoles. I'm hoping someone here has access to shots I haven't seen.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*try this episode*

...of course, my luck, I can't recall the name of it, but I do know its on the 3rd season, vol 1 DVD. Just look for the episode synopsis where Crane and Nelson are trying to kill each other. Therea re only 3 people aboard the ship and no one is ever at any of the controls. There are a lot of great shots as well as a great pan across the whole control room as Nelson looks on and notices all the stations are abandoned.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*try this episode*

......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Jon, I'll see if the local video store has it in stock. Keeping my fingers crossed!

In the meantime, if anyone has a screencap it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Try Season 2, episode 22, "The Death Ship".


----------



## JamesC (Dec 30, 2007)

Also Season 4, Sealed Orders.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the help Seaview and James. This is the project I've been working on: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218289.

With the interior together, I'm now wondering whether it will be worthwhile to include decals for the piloting station - it's amazingly small AND it can't be seen once the model's together. Hmmmm.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions - of course while checking out "Jonah and the Whale" (which I'd watched several times already during this process) looking for a different panel's details I came across just the image I'd been looking for so no need to go out and buy more episodes.

How'd I miss it before? Weird - must have been because I didn't have the piloting station while I'd watched it previously and hadn't marked it down in my image log. D'oh!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I found some good screen grabs from Voyage, LiS and LotG on Flickr. There are some nice shots of the inside of the Flying Sub as well as the Seaview, and also the inside of one of the FS miniatures that had landing gear and claw arms.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Just wondering... will the decal sheet include the blue band with white "NIMR" lettering for the diving bell?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

DinoMike said:


> Just wondering... will the decal sheet include the blue band with white "NIMR" lettering for the diving bell?


Oh, fine, I just emailed the artwork over to Just an Illusion for proof printing and now I've got one more thing to add. 

Seriously, thanks for the great suggestion, Mike. I've been concentrating on the control room so much that I'd ignored the rest of the ship. So in answer to your question ...

_YES!_ I will include the marking for the diving bell. I've got tons of reference shots, so I just need to tell Gil to ignore that email and wait for the next one.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad to hear that! I was looking over my copy of the kit last night, and when I got to the diving bell, my first thought was "painting the NIMR lettering on that blue band is gonna be a beast.... as a matter of fact, painting the blue band ain't gonna be fun either!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Oh, fine, I just emailed the artwork over to Just an Illusion for proof printing and now I've got one more thing to add.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the great suggestion, Mike. I've been concentrating on the control room so much that I'd ignored the rest of the ship. So in answer to your question ...
> 
> _YES!_ I will include the marking for the diving bell. I've got tons of reference shots, so I just need to tell Gil to ignore that email and wait for the next one.


Stop the presses!!!!!!!! Sorry I always wanted to say that. Good thing I was working on some thing else Paul before I started on the decals. I eagerly await your upgrade.

Gil


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

This is the best resource I've found on the web for interior painting ideas... not sure how accurate they are, but they look damned sweet to me!


http://www.fxmodels.com/seaview.shtml


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions - of course while checking out "Jonah and the Whale" (which I'd watched several times already during this process) looking for a different panel's details I came across just the image I'd been looking for so no need to go out and buy more episodes.


You must mean these!
[IMG-LEFT]http://www.robertdowdell.com/VTTBOTS/JonahWhale19.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.robertdowdell.com/VTTBOTS/JonahWhale20.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Scotpens - WOW! Thanks! That's way better than I found in the episodes I've been working from. Luckily Gil and I haven't set in stone the decal layouts so I can update them with these new caps.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

As I've already posted on two other _Seaview_ threads, here's a website I stumbled on that has OODLES of high-quality DVD caps of the interior sets.

http://www.robertdowdell.com/VTTBOTS/

It's actually a "Chip Morton" subsection of a site devoted to actor Robert Dowdell!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

scotpens said:


> As I've already posted on two other _Seaview_ threads, here's a website I stumbled on that has OODLES of high-quality DVD caps of the interior sets.
> 
> http://www.robertdowdell.com/VTTBOTS/
> 
> It's actually a "Chip Morton" subsection of a site devoted to actor Robert Dowdell!



So in other words... all of us Moebius Seaview builders out here have Chip Morton to thank for our better reference screenshots.

I always liked Chip.... :jest:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Is that guy wearing a Boufant sleeved shirt?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Y3a said:


> Is that guy wearing a Boufant sleeved shirt?


I dunno, but he sure looks like a boufant. I wouldn't want him driving my cab.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Is that guy wearing a Boufant sleeved shirt?


Must be one or two sizes too large. Sounds like standard military issue to me!


----------

